# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  What Have You Done!?

## palme

Is this how AR is going to look from now!? I LIKED the original colors i cant stand this purple shit!

I hope it´s just something temp!

----------


## PTbyJason

> Is this how AR is going to look from now!? I LIKED the original colors i cant stand this purple shit!
> 
> I hope it´s just something temp!



Of course it is temporary bro. Everything is going to be fixed soon.

----------


## tdzzii72

Hey whats wrong with the smiley's and the quotes? It looks like it is just putting the code there.

Site seems much faster!

----------


## tdzzii72

Ohh..... and the purple looks gay.

----------


## Red Ketchup

Relax bros... it looks like the board has been reset to it's default settings and colours while it's being fixed.

Shit happens you know  :Smilie: 

Red

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I just hope the ASPN link comes back..... new colors, strange settings.... I scared.  :LOL:

----------


## BimBamBoom

well at least it is quicker in the meanwhile....

----------


## PTbyJason

> Hey whats wrong with the smiley's and the quotes? It looks like it is just putting the code there.
> 
> Site seems much faster!


 test

----------


## PTbyJason

> test short quote


test

----------


## PTbyJason

next problem to tackle is smilies and then redo the design.

----------


## Red Ketchup

> test


Yeah I like test too, just shot some in left quad...  :Big Grin: 

Red

----------


## Terinox

1. When I click on "Post Reply" it won't work, screen goes blue, and then it kinda freezes until I press the "back" button.

2. Why does it say Registered User under everyone's name, wut happened to the titles?

3. Wondering why the post counts are back, we had gotten rid of those, and we all thought it was for the best, more posts doesn't mean more knowledge, and all that whoring stuff, hahaha

4. Upgrades in general look good, but the old colours were better.

Just my thoughts bro, you're doing an excellent job tho  :Smilie:

----------


## usualsuspect

> Ohh..... and the purple looks gay.


C'mon now, how can you say the purple looks gay with an avatar like that??? 

 :Laughin':  J/K bro, couldn't refrain myself from commenting

~US~

----------


## PTbyJason

> 1. When I click on "Post Reply" it won't work, screen goes blue, and then it kinda freezes until I press the "back" button.
> 
> 2. Why does it say Registered User under everyone's name, wut happened to the titles?
> 
> 3. Wondering why the post counts are back, we had gotten rid of those, and we all thought it was for the best, more posts doesn't mean more knowledge, and all that whoring stuff, hahaha
> 
> 4. Upgrades in general look good, but the old colours were better.
> 
> Just my thoughts bro, you're doing an excellent job tho


1. is anyone else having this problem? I am not getting this.

2. The usertitles are a bug that I am fixing.

3. This is default in this version, I will fix it again.

4. Colors take time, I am working on it.

Please report any future problems discovered to the message board problems board.

----------

